# Moving to edmonton



## andy and sarah (Dec 7, 2011)

Which is the best bank to use ???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

andy and sarah said:


> Which is the best bank to use ???


Everyone's experience is different when choosing a bank, just as in the UK. The major banks in Canada are
Bank of Montreal
Royal Bank of Canada
Canadian Imperial Bank of Canada (CIBC)
Bank of Nova Scotia
Toronto Dominion Bank.
In the end it comes down to the bank/branch that treats you best and it mostly depends on the employees of the branch you walk in to. The services they provide are basically the same.


----------

